# My car smells like a dead animal when i turn the air on..... Help please



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a 2005 GLI and for about a week now when i turn on the air.....vent or A/C it smells like a dead animal.
I check witha buddy of mine for the local stealership and he said check my pollen filter for small holes or if it wasn;t seated right. He said a rat or something might have crawled in there and died.
Well I pulled the filter and there is nothing wrong with it and it was seated correctly.
Now in the past I have heard of someones car smelling like Mold when the A/C is turned on. This was due to moisture build up in the tube that drains from the system. You know the puddle that forms under a car when the A/C is on. i have read that shooting soapy water up that drain tube stops that.
Is there a chance some thing really really tiny crawled up there and died.
Thanks in advance.
If any one has had this happen...please help.
Russell Brown


----------



## VWGolfDriv3r (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: My car smells like a dead animal when i turn the air on..... Help please (Russjameson)*

I'd make sure all of your drainage plugs are clear (search for the locations, sorry I don't know where they are on a mk4). you can dump a little bleach/water into the cabin air intake under the windshield, it could have mildew. The foam seals in the ductwork might have mildewed if drains got plugged and water was left for any length of time.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: My car smells like a dead animal when i turn the air on..... Help please (Russjameson)*

While you were checking the filter, did you notice any stench under the hood? A dead varmit anywhere in that under hood area would get drawn in when you hit the A/C or Vent.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

Yeah, the first thing i did was look under the hood. No varmits. I'm stumped


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

Remove your pollen filter again, and with the A/C running spray some FrigiFresh directly into the intake vent. I had the exact same problem. I tried various other disinfectants (Lysol) but that only fixed it temporarily. The horrid smell would return in a day or two. I picked up a can of FrigiFresh at the stealership, sprayed it into the intake vent and I'm going on two weeks with no odor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 3
The dealership also has some sort of magic machine they use for removing the odor, but they want about $150 to use it. I said no thanks, a can of Frigifresh at less than 1/10 the cost and I'm set.










_Modified by JLS6011 at 7:28 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (JLS6011)*

I'm in...thanks, I'll let you know what happens. good luck to you on your smell too...lol


----------

